# Fazit zur 1. Politiker-Lan



## Skysnake (24. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Internetseite Computerbase.de hat einen dreiseitigen Artikel zur 1. Politiker-Lan im Bundestag verfasst, welche von den drei Initiatoren Dorothee Bär (CSU) sowie Jimmy Schulz und Mauel Höferlin (jeweils FDP) organisiert wurde, damit sich die Politiker des Bundestages einen besseren Eindruck von Computer-/Konsolenspielen schaffen können.

Obwohl die Politiker knapp 2 Stunden einen exklusiven Zugriff auf die ausgewählten Spiele hatten, also ohne Medienvertreter, waren die Politiker laut Computerbase recht rar gesät. Hauptsächlich Medienvertreter und Politiker der zweiten Garde waren anscheinend anwesend. Die großen Kritiker von Computer-/Konsolenspielen glänzten ebenfalls mit Abwesenheit, wobei sich doch hier für Sie die Möglichkeit geboten hätte zu zeigen, das sie wirklich an einer objektiven Diskussion interessiert sind, und nicht nur politisch motivierte Hassreden gegen ein ihnen unbekanntes Medium anführen wollen.

Anmerkung des Autors:
Nachdem die Organisation wirklich sehr lange gedauert hatte, ist die Beteiligung der Politiker wirklich sehr enttäuschend.

Unseren Politikern scheint die Wichtigkeit dieses Themas, UND das sie sich eben damit wirklich mal auseinander setzen, worüber sie entscheiden wollen, völlig zu entziehen. Ich kann daher nur dazu auffordern, eurem Vertreter in Berlin direkt unter http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de zu fragen, ob er auf der 1. Politiker-Lan war oder nicht, welche Spiele er gespielt hat, und welche Erfahrungen er damit gemacht hat, bzw. wenn er nicht dort war, warum er dort nicht war und wie er sich dafür rechtfertigen kann. Ich hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung.

Quelle: Computerbase.de


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. Februar 2011)

Da sieht man wieder, wie weit sich UNSERE VERTRETER in der Politik von den zu Vertretenen, nämlich uns, entfernt haben. Aber wer Macht hat und ist sie noch so klein, mag sie ungern aufgeben.


----------



## muertel (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde ja folgende 2 Aussagen total daneben:


Zitat Computerbase:

"Allen voran torpedierte Hans-Peter Uhl die Politiker-LAN: „*Wozu soll ich lernen, wie man ein Killerspiel wie Counter Strike spiel*t?“, so der CSU-Politiker. Entsetzt zeigte sich auch Hardy Schober, Sprecher des „Aktionsbündnisses Amoklauf Winnenden“: *„Ich fühle mich von Politikern verhöhnt, die bei einer Party gegeneinander antreten, um zu lernen, wie man virtuell tötet*“, so Schober."

Eigentlich war doch diese Veranstaltung dafür gedacht, dass die guten Leute mit solchen Vorurteilen ein bisschen vorsichtiger umgehen - man kann nunmal weder Spielen, Filmen, Büchern noch Musik die Schuld an Vorfällen wie Amokläufen geben - dass sich jedoch Jugendliche, welche es sehr schwer haben (Mobbing etc...) in der Freizeit auch nicht gerade über grüne Wiesen hoppeln und an Blumen riechen sondern sich eher härtere Medien reinziehen sollte doch jeder normale Mensch verstehen!

Wenn es mir schlecht geht, ich wütend bin oder verletzt will ich auch harte Musik höhren, irgendeinen Actionfilm einschmeissen oder mich an einer Runde Battlefield abreagieren - deshalb bringe ich aber noch lange niemanden um. Erst wenn diese Sachen essentiell werden, um den Tag zu überstehen oder sich überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise gut zu fühlen sollte so jemand Hilfe bekommen! Dies trifft aber auf alle Menschen zu, welche solche "Helferchen" einfach übermäßig in Anspruch nehmen, sei es nun Alkohol, Drogen, Spiele oder der Hang zu immer brutaleren Videos....


----------



## Dari (25. Februar 2011)

muertel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde ja folgende 2 Aussagen total daneben:
> 
> Zitat Computerbase:
> 
> "Allen voran torpedierte Hans-Peter Uhl die Politiker-LAN: „Wozu soll ich lernen, wie man ein Killerspiel wie Counter Strike spielt?“, so der CSU-Politiker. Entsetzt zeigte sich auch Hardy Schober, Sprecher des „Aktionsbündnisses Amoklauf Winnenden“: „Ich fühle mich von Politikern verhöhnt, die bei einer Party gegeneinander antreten, um zu lernen, wie man virtuell tötet“, so Schober."




Da muss ich dir Recht geben.. Total für den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Green.Tea (25. Februar 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder, wie weit sich UNSERE VERTRETER in der Politik von den zu Vertretenen, nämlich uns, entfernt haben. Aber wer Macht hat und ist sie noch so klein, mag sie ungern aufgeben.


das trifft das ganze schon ziehlich gut !

echt lächerlich das ganze, das ganze politik "GAME". ich kann einfach kein verständniss dafür aufbringen warum die leute so erzkonservativ sind und Pcs als "Teufelsmaschienen" abstempeln oder wie auch immer. aber naja letztendlich liegt es nicht nur an den polikitern selbst sondern an den strippen ziehern aus der wirtschaft im hintergrung, denn man darf ja nur eine meinung haben die auch nach außen sehr gut ankommt. man stelle sich vor ein politiker würde "killerspiele" (ich hasse dies synonym ) für gut heißen oder nicht die schuld der welt auf sie schieben 

bei diesem thema könnte ich echt immer wieder kotzen und gleichzeitig mega aggresiv werden. 


mfg ...


----------



## Bennz (25. Februar 2011)

das ist der Wahnsin, die sollten nicht lernen ihre sprüche weiter zu kloppen, sondern verstehen worum es uns spielern geht. Wenn ich mir überlege wie oft ich ausgerastet bin am Rechner und am NES, SNES, Sega Mega Drive 1 & 2, PS, PS2, PS3, PSP, dabei aber BL*** 1&2, SOF alle Teile, des gute beben usw usf gespielt habe. Ich aber nie auf die idee gekommen bin, wegen den paar kleinen spielchen jemmanden oder Viele in einem Amoklauf das letzte aus diesen personen raus zu hollen. was viel schlümmer ist, ist unsere geselschaft! wo Mobbing auch früher schon standart war/ist, und nur da sind die Probleme zu suchen, klar habe auch ich viele anti Gewalt Therapien hinter mir (hmm doch leicht krank o.O)  aber mehr um meine Wut ausbrüche zu Kontrollieren (die mehr an dinge als an Personen gerichtet sind), was auch sehr gut klapt, aber nie das verlangen nach Rache an meinen mitmenschen bestand. 

Nur irgentwie bekomme ich richtig Wut, bei soviel dummheit oder ist es eher die Beschränkte Natur von diesen hern Politikern wenn ich sehe was die mit meinem Hobby machen. 
Früher war ich im Wald biken nur darf man es bei uns nicht so wie wir wollen, wo soll den die heutige Jugend noch hin? wenn sie nichtmal im Wald sich austoben darf, da gibt es doch fast nur noch solche dinge wie alk, drugs und gewalt taten  leider.


ich war auch grad mal auf abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Wählergedächtnis, warum haben die einen spenden link? 

mfg

ein sehr schläfriger aber mit hass im magen brodelnder Bennz.

PS: Gleich mal Black Ops zum abreagieren zoggn


----------



## Citynomad (25. Februar 2011)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich... Hat etwa irgendjemand etwas anderes als Ergebnis erwartet? Wie sollten die gewählten Volksvertreter denn bitte ihrer Linie treu bleiben, wenn sie auf einmal die Augen öffnen sollten und über Polemik, Vorurteile, Angst und Hass hinwegsehen sollten/müssten? Der durchschnittliche Abgeordnete ist ewta so objektiv wie die Bildzeitung. Meinungen werden nicht aus Überzeugung vertreten, sondern weil sie Wählerstimmen und  Spenden für den Wahlkampf bringen. Das Bestrebnis von Macht war immer diese zu erhalten wenn nicht auszuweiten und nicht etwa sie zu nutzen, um sinnvoll zu diskutieren und dem kleinen Mann zu helfen. Politik ist eine Hure und Politiker sind nichts weiter als Schilfhalme im Wind.

PS: Die Politik braucht immer Sündenböcke im Schrank für eigenes Versagen. Früher waren das leider unsere jüdischen Mitbürger, inzwischen sind es die Killerspiele, Zocker, Jugendlichen und Menschen mit "Migrationshintergrund"!



> „Wozu soll ich lernen, wie man ein Killerspiel wie Counter Strike spielt?“


 sagt ja wohl mehr als genug über die Meinung der Person und der Fähigkeit zu Empathie, Perspektivübernahme und Dialog aus. Die Menschen sollten ja nicht lernen wie man tötet... wir sind ja schließlich nicht bei der Bundeswehr... sondern sie sollten versuchen ihren Geist zu öffnen für die Jugendkultur und die zukünftige und auch aktuelle junge Wählerschaft. Wer mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt rennt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann das Wichtigste verpasst hat.

Wirklich schade, dass unsere Parteien sich inzwischen so ähnlich sind und viele Meschen aus dem Grund nicht mehr wählen gehen.


----------



## Green.Tea (25. Februar 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich... Hat etwa irgendjemand etwas anderes als Ergebnis erwartet? Wie sollten die gewählten Volksvertreter denn bitte ihrer Linie treu bleiben, wenn sie auf einmal die Augen öffnen sollten und über Polemik, Vorurteile, Angst und Hass hinwegsehen sollten/müssten? Der durchschnittliche Abgeordnete ist ewta so objektiv wie die Bildzeitung. Meinungen werden nicht aus Überzeugung vertreten, sondern weil sie Wählerstimmen und  Spenden für den Wahlkampf bringen. Das Bestrebnis von Macht war immer diese zu erhalten wenn nicht auszuweiten und nicht etwa sie zu nutzen, um sinnvoll zu diskutieren und dem kleinen Mann zu helfen. Politik ist eine Hure und Politiker sind nichts weiter als Schilfhalme im Wind.
> 
> PS: Die Politik braucht immer Sündenböcke im Schrank für eigenes Versagen. Früher waren das leider unsere jüdischen Mitbürger, inzwischen sind es die Killerspiele, Zocker, Jugendlichen und Menschen mit "Migrationshintergrund"!
> 
> ...


 
100% agreed !!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Februar 2011)

schenker notebooks hat denen auch ein "paar" gereäte hingestellt. usw das kostet alles zeit die dinger zu bauen und zu konfigurieren usw dann die ganze organisation hat insgesamt sicherlich mehr als 2 monate gedauert usw ..da ham sich leute den arsch für unsere drecks verlogenen polikter aufgerissen und so wirds einem gedankt -.- da sieht mann mal was das "volk" noch wert ist udn deren interessen und sorgen


----------



## Lan_Party (25. Februar 2011)

Gestern war ochs am zocken und mein Bro hat mit seinem Kumpel in meinem Zimmer Fern geguckt. Iwann Kamm im denn Nachrichten ein Bericht über "Killerspiele". Schon als ich das gehört habe bin ich sofort zum Fernseher gegangen und habe denn Stecker gezogen weil ich mir sowas schon nicht mehr anhören kann. Es liegt nicht an denn spielen sondern an der Gesellschaft die aus Gewalt, Drogen und Alkohol besteht. Die Leute werden fertig gemacht und danach fühlen sie sich minderwertig. Aus diesen Erlebnissen schöpfen sie die kraft für Rache und können nicht mehr klar denken. Wenn man im einem "Killerspiel" lernt mit einer Waffe umzugehen wird es in der Realität niemals genauso sein wie im spiel. Eine Waffe wiegt sehr viel hat einen starken rückstoß etc.!  Ach was wird nur aus der Politik.


----------



## Shinchyko (25. Februar 2011)

Es ist echt eine Frechheit, was sich die Politiker erlauben. Ich meine, haben diese Politiker den keine eigenen Kinder? Wenn ja, dan tun mir diese jetzt schon leid. Ich mein, den Hass, den die Politiker auf die Spiele schieben ist ja vergleichbar mit der der Judenverfolgung und der Sklaverei der Schwarzen einzt o.O. Ich sage euch, mich interresiert es nicht was die jetzígen Politiker machen. Die die jetzt unsere "Vertreter" sind, sind irgentwann tot und die neue Generation, die Spiele gespielt haben geht an deren stelle. ABER.. bis es soweit ist müssen wir faustdick zusammen halten! Ich würde für mein Recht Spielen zu dürfen, was ich möchte, auf die Straße gehen. Und ich hoffe euch geht es genau so.


----------



## geo (25. Februar 2011)

Es ist schon traurig wenn man sieht mit welch dummen Argumenten diverse Politiker etwas verurteilen das sie nicht kennen. Schlimmer noch sie wollen es nicht kennen lernen!

Die Politik sollte sich weniger Gedanken über Auswirkungen von so genannten Killerspielen machen, denn diese haben bei keinem Amoklauf jemanden getötet! Warum regen sich die beiden Herren nich so darüber auf das in Deutschland täglich einige 100 Waffen an Private verkauft werden? Ich rede hier nicht von Lufgewehren! Kenne Leute mit Waffenschein die ein G3 haben und Flinten mit denen man einen gepanzerten Wagen zerlegen kann! Warum braucht ein Jäger ein Scharfschützengewehr?
Warum darf man solche Waffen mit nach Hause nehmen?
Ich z.B. zocke schon mein Leben lang brutale Spiele, bin in UT ne echte Hausnummer für Gegner, aber auf dem Schießstand habe ich kläglich versagt. Wie man eine Waffe bedient und gezielt abfeuert, lernt man nicht beim UT oder CS spielen sondern nur auf dem Schießstand!

Ich finde die Aktion ansich sehr gut, es bleibt zu hoffen das die alten verkappten Säcke in der Politik bald abtreten und Leute nachrücken die mitreden können weil sie das kennen worüber diskutiert wird.


----------



## riedochs (25. Februar 2011)

War irgendwie nicht anders zu erwarten. Unsere Volksverräter haben doch daran kein Interesse. Viel wichtiger ist doch sich die eigenen Kassen zu füllen.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Februar 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> War irgendwie nicht anders zu erwarten. Unsere Volksverräter haben doch daran kein Interesse.


 
Eben, was interessieren den Politiker irgend welche Computerspiele. 

Es gibt auf der Welt wahrlich wichtigere Themen. Für uns mag das Thema zwar hoch interessant sein, aber sicherlich nicht für Politiker.


----------



## Ahab (25. Februar 2011)

Das ist für mich der Beweis, dass hier keineswegs nach einem Diskurs gesucht wird, weiterhin gar kein Interesse vorhanden ist, sich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen. Polemisieren, sich in den Vordergrund drängen und vor allem große Reden schwingen - das ist alles was zählt. Gut dass hier ein Ende absehbar ist, denn die Generation Politiker die danach kommt, geht ganz offensichtlich VÖLLIG anders damit um. Dass sich unter den Initiatoren sogar Vertreter der CSU befanden macht mir da besonders Mut. Gerade aus diesem Lager ist ja das Gros der ganzen Polemik hochgeschäumt. 
Hier ist vor allem eines am Werke: (altersbedingte) Verbohrtheit. Die kann nur die Zeit ausmerzen, indem die Jungen die Alten ablösen.


----------



## Bmok (25. Februar 2011)

Naja Politiker sind halt Politiker. Letztendlich ist das eine Abart des Schauspielers, mit viel Pseudowissen. 
Würde die Spielebranche ordentliche Schmiergelder bezahlen und eine Finanzstarke Lobby gründen,
würde das anders ausehen. Außerdem würden die Politker so einen " Joker " aufgeben,
den man immer mal was in die Schuhe schieben kann. Schuld sind nicht die Waffen und die Gesellschaft, nein es wurde 
Moorhuhn bei Ihm gefunden. Schuld sind die Killerspiele.  

Gruß Bmok


----------



## Amigo (25. Februar 2011)

Ganz klare Zustimmung: Wir wurden und werden wohl weiterhin verarscht! Nun haben wir es mal wieder schwarz auf weiß...
KILLERSPIELE... AMOKLÄUFER... wie ich diese Polemik hasse  und sie wird uns wohl weiterhin in den "Volksmedien" begleiten... Deutschland wach auf und werde schnell älter...


----------



## guido13 (25. Februar 2011)

Absolut treffend abgeschlossen das Thema! Besser kann man es kaum sagen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Februar 2011)

geo schrieb:


> Warum regen sich die beiden Herren nich so darüber auf das in Deutschland täglich einige 100 Waffen an Private verkauft werden?[...] Kenne Leute mit Waffenschein die ein G3 haben und Flinten mit denen man einen gepanzerten Wagen zerlegen kann! Warum braucht ein Jäger ein Scharfschützengewehr?
> Warum darf man solche Waffen mit nach Hause nehmen?
> [...] Wie man eine Waffe bedient und gezielt abfeuert, lernt man [...] nur auf dem Schießstand!



Warum erlaubst du dir andere für ihren Beruf oder ihr Hobby zu kritisieren? Du schiebst doch die Verantwortung/Beschuldigungen von dir weg direkt auf den nöchst besten, der dir am geeignetsten erscheint.

 1. Waffenschein und WBK sind zwei verschiedene Sachen... Mit WBK darfst du keine Waffe führen.
2. Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz (daher kein G3, sondern eine für Sportschützen abgewandelte Version ... Vllt Haarspalterei, aber man will ja genau sein)

Also, vllt sachlich bleiben und mal sehen, dass der schwarze Peter nicht einfach weitergeschoben werden darf nur um sich aus der Schussbahn (nein, das war nicht gewollt, passt aber irgendwie hier her) zu bringen und in Ruhe sein Hobby ausführen zu können? Und das leidige Thema über Eigentum, Sicherheit usw. wurde ja eh schon sehr oft durchgekaut.
Wir reden doch hier über Ignoranz der Politiker und dass die Hoffnung, die auch ich in diese Lan gesetzt hab, so zerschlagen wurde, wie ich es befürchtet habe.

Hab den Artikel auf CB sofort gelesen, als ich ihn entdeckt habe, aber die Aktion war sehr dürftig. Der eine, der eh nichts lernen will zeigt seine Verachtung und der andere, ja der machts auch nicht besser. Und sonst war auch wenig los. Mehr Pressevertreter als Volkszertreter waren anwesend und das zeigt mMn zu deutlich, dass die Politiker, die wirklich den Spielen nicht abgeneigt sind und Medienkompetenz zeigen, naja, nicht ernstgenommen werden.

P.s.: 
Ich habe keine WBK, ja nichtmal den Kleinen Waffenschein, und somit habe ich keine scharfe Waffe (und auch kein Luftgewehr) daheim. Ich spiele "nur" Computerspiele.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (25. Februar 2011)

Also manche kneifen ja echt so doll den A**** zusammen vor Angst da mal reinzuschnuppern, das man denen mal n bissel Kohle dazwischenklemmen könnte.
Tadaa^^ Ein Diamant...


----------



## TAZ (25. Februar 2011)

Sicherlich wäre es toll gewesen wenn sich unsere Volksvertreter mal mit dem beschäftigen von dem sie keine Ahnung haben und verteufeln.
Aber ich glaube es gibt momentan echt wichtigere Dinge im Weltgeschehen als Computerspiele...

Vielleicht stehe ich mit meiner Meinung ja auch alleine da...


----------



## geo (25. Februar 2011)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Warum erlaubst du dir andere für ihren Beruf oder ihr Hobby zu kritisieren? Du schiebst doch die Verantwortung/Beschuldigungen von dir weg direkt auf den nöchst besten, der dir am geeignetsten erscheint.
> 
> 1. Waffenschein und WBK sind zwei verschiedene Sachen... Mit WBK darfst du keine Waffe führen.
> 2. Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz (daher kein G3, sondern eine für Sportschützen abgewandelte Version ... Vllt Haarspalterei, aber man will ja genau sein)
> ...


 
Also jetzt mal halblang!
Ich habe nichts gegen Sportschützen!
Die Waffen sind aber nun mal das größere Übel, das kann doch nicht wirklich jemand abstreiten wollen, selbst die Waffennarren unter meinen Bekannten streiten das nicht ab!
Spiele sind zum Vergnügen gemacht oder von mir aus zum abreagieren, aber Waffen werden nur zu einem Zweck entwickelt!
Warum also auf den Killerspielen rumhacken die bislang bei den Amokläufen bestenfalls eine medienwirksame Rolle gespielt haben, denn der Zusammenhang "Amoklauf und Killerspiel" wurde nie bewiesen! 
Mit Waffen lässt sich gutes Geld verdienen, offenbar mehr als mit Spielen!


----------



## dr_breen (25. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Eben, was interessieren den Politiker irgend welche Computerspiele.
> 
> Es gibt auf der Welt wahrlich *wichtigere Themen*. Für uns mag das Thema zwar hoch interessant sein, aber sicherlich nicht für Politiker.


 
Wie Recht du hast! Die *Normierung der Gurkenform* und die Erhöhung der Hartz IV Sätze um weitere 3 € sind natürlich weitaus wichtiger, als eine Zukunftsbranche, die Millionen an Steuergeldern einbringen könnte, wenn man sie unterstützt.  
/Sarcasm off


----------



## Green.Tea (25. Februar 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wie Recht du hast! Die *Normierung der Gurkenform* und die Erhöhung der Hartz IV Sätze um weitere 3 € sind natürlich weitaus wichtiger, als eine Zukunftsbranche, die Millionen an Steuergeldern einbringen könnte, wenn man sie unterstützt.
> /Sarcasm off


 
haha da kann ich nur zustimmen, in deutschland ist halt nichts mehr los ! da setzt man sich lieber 100 mal zusammen an einen großen tisch, lassen alle politiker mit ihren mercedes an karren, machen nen großes kaitering etc. pp. und dann streiten sich die damen und herren über ne hartz 4 erhöhung von 3 oder 5 euronen .......... ich glaube man merkt wodrauf ich hinauswill 

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. Februar 2011)

@ geo

Was heißt denn hier das größere Übel? Es ist Privatbesitz mit sehr, sehr strengen Auflagen. Und dazu ist es auch noch ein Hobby. Bogenschießen, Triathlon und viele andere Gebiete werden abgedeckt.
In Computerspielen sehe ich auch nur ein Hobby, allerdings nur mit den Auflagen, diese an Personen zu verkaufen, die alt genug dafür sind.

Klar, Waffen sind gefährlich bei nicht sachgerechtem Umgang, aber was bitte hilft es Computerspielern den schwarzen Peter einfach zu einem Sport/Hobby/Beruf weiterzuschieben, nur weil es eine idiotische Hatz auf ungefährliche Spiele gibt?
Computerspiele sind keine lange Tradition, haben bei vielen alten Leuten/Politikern keine Bedeutung und ernten Ablehnung bei den Personen, die sich damit nicht auskennen.

Ich bin einfach dagegen, wenn man sagt, dass unser Hobby doch keinem was tut, aber im gleichen Atemzug wird dann gsagt, dass es doch verwerflich wäre Waffen in privaten Haushalten zu haben.
Ist doch das gleiche, als wenn man unserem Hobby eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft attestiert, was so definitiv nicht existiert.


----------



## Antalos (25. Februar 2011)

Heilige...laut abgeordnetenwatch habe ich noch nichtmal einen Ansprechpartner in Berlin...wobei...meine Partei (links von der SPD) ist "noch" nicht in BW vertrten...was sich aber im nächsten Monat ändert...also ab zum Infostand und Politik machen !
~Wenn du willst, dass sich was ändert...dann mach es selbst!~ Geh Wählen! Nichtwählerstimmen stärken nur die amtierenden "Volksparteien".

Edit: habe doch ein paar  nur falsch gesucht...


----------



## sp01 (25. Februar 2011)

Hab den Artikel nicht gelesen -aus Zeitmangel- aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen(aus euren kommentaren) was da ungefährt steht. So manche Aussgage trifft es genau auf den Punkt.
Ja, bald ist in BW Wahlen. Wüsste ich momentan echt nicht wehn ich wählen sollte. Sind doch eh alle gleich, ich geh trotz dem hin.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2011)

Das einfach nicht über den Tellerrand schauen finde ich für Politiker sehr unpassend. Auch dürften einige der verteufelten Spieler die Wähler von morgen sein. Eine Bevormundung braucht der mündige Bürger bestimmt nicht, wie auch die Vorverurteilung. Da ja ein paar Politiker keine reine Weste haben, darf ich die deshalb alle als Verbrecher bezeichnen?


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gar nichts anderes von diesen Schlipsträgern erwartet.
Sich mit der Materie der Videospiele auseinander zu setzen, um eine objektive Sichtweise zu bekommen, ist für einen deutschen Politiker offenbar unvereinbar mit seinem beschränkten Horizont.
Dann beschließt man in Berlin doch lieber, die "Aufbausimulation Afghanistan" zum realen "Killerspiel" verkommen zu lassen. Nur mit dem Unterschied, das es da keinen Respawn gibt und die Amokläufer im Bundestag sitzen...


----------



## danthe (25. Februar 2011)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ geo
> 
> Was heißt denn hier das größere Übel? Es ist Privatbesitz mit sehr, sehr strengen Auflagen. Und dazu ist es auch noch ein Hobby. Bogenschießen, Triathlon und viele andere Gebiete werden abgedeckt.
> In Computerspielen sehe ich auch nur ein Hobby, allerdings nur mit den Auflagen, diese an Personen zu verkaufen, die alt genug dafür sind.
> ...


 
Ich bin zwar kein Schütze, aber ich muss dir mit dieser Argumentation echt recht geben. Die *Ursache* für einen Amoklauf liegt weder in "Killerspielen", noch bei irgendwelchen anderen Hobbys. Es ist und bleibt das soziale Umfeld, und das kann beim Menschen noch viel mehr anrichten als physische Waffen.
BTT:
Ehrlich gesagt, war es gar nicht anders zu erwarten. Aber es zeigt mal wieder die Ignoranz der Politiker gegenüber Dingen, die jenseits ihrer Generation liegen (Generationenkonflikt) oder bei denen nicht genug Lobbyismus betrieben wird (Habt ihr schonmal von einem Vorschlag eines Werbeverbots für Zigaretten gehört?). Die Politiker vertreten schlichtweg nicht das Volk, sondern ihre eigenen Interessen (Wiederwahl, etc.).


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (25. Februar 2011)

Erstens liegt es am Mobbing. Keiner von den deutschen Amokläufern war nicht Außenseiter. Die meisten oder alle weiß ich nicht 100% waren Mitglied im Schützenverein. Es lag daran das ihr Vater/ ihre Eltern mit ihnen schießen gegangen sind. Da hamm se gelernt wie man zielt ,wie man mit Rückstoß schießt ,wie man schnell nachlädt. Ich mein ich kenn einige die nen KD von Fünf in BfBC2 haben ,aber beim Luftgewehrschießen noch nicht mal 60%der Ziele treffen. Ich persönlich treffe beim Luftgewehrschießen aufm Jahrmarkt( is ja auch leicht) bei 50 Schuß 49 ziele. Aber egal meine Eltern hamm keine waffen zu hause, ich bin kein Einzelgänger und ich bin nicht in einem schützenverein und werd auch nicht gemobbt. Die sollten eher was gegen Mobbing tun als gegen "Killerspiele".Die "Killerspiele" killen nicht. es sind die menschen die Rache für das Mobbing in einem Amoklauf suchen.Außerdem von wegen ,dass Killerspiele so real sind,deswegen heilt man sich ja auch automatisch und kann immer wieder neu anfangen. Wer da nicht merkt,dass das nicht real ist hat ein Problem. Man sollte eher gucken wenn einer gemobbt wird und helfen damit es nicht zu sowas kommt. Aber trotzdem ******* das so wenig politiker da waren.


----------



## Eyezz_Only (26. Februar 2011)

Ist es denn nicht normal, das ein Amokläufer denn mit Shootern "übt" und nicht mit Tetris?
(Es sei denn er will Steine von ner Brücke schmeissen XD)

Spiele sind nicht der GRUND für die Taten der Menschen, die dann durchdrehen...
Bis die Politiker soweit schalten....öhm...Fröhliches neues Jahrtausend oder so^^


----------



## proxygyn (26. Februar 2011)

Green.Tea schrieb:


> das trifft das ganze schon ziehlich gut !
> 
> echt lächerlich das ganze, das ganze politik "GAME". ich kann einfach kein verständniss dafür aufbringen warum die leute so erzkonservativ sind und Pcs als "Teufelsmaschienen" abstempeln oder wie auch immer. aber naja letztendlich liegt es nicht nur an den polikitern selbst sondern an den strippen ziehern aus der wirtschaft im hintergrung, ...


 
Vorrangig liegt es an den Wählern, die eben genau diese Leute dorthin gewählt haben, wo sie nun sind. 
Die Meinungen der Politiker sind ja bekannt, und wenn nicht dann sind zumindest die Handlungen dieser Politiker in den letzten Jahre bekannt. Sollte man zumindest meinen ...


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Februar 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Vorrangig liegt es an den Wählern, die eben genau diese Leute dorthin gewählt haben, wo sie nun sind.
> Die Meinungen der Politiker sind ja bekannt, und wenn nicht dann sind zumindest die Handlungen dieser Politiker in den letzten Jahre bekannt. Sollte man zumindest meinen ...



hehe ja recht haste ^^


----------



## Reigenspieler (26. Februar 2011)

Das bekannte Kritiker dort nicht aufgetaucht sind ist natürlich bezeichnend für deren Kompetenz mit dem Thema. Sie werden sich in der restlichen Zeit ebenfalls kaum damit beschäftigen. Aber das Herr Schäuble nicht von Rechner zu Rechner rollt, dürfte den Veranstaltern wohl klar gewesen sein. Darüber bin ich auch ganz froh, die sollen sich lieber um wirklich wichtige Probleme kümmern.


----------



## proxygyn (26. Februar 2011)

Immer das Argument mit den wichtigeren Problemen. Mit dem Argument muss man sich um gar nichts mehr kümmern, oder nur um das, worauf man Bock hat. 
Wenn man als Politiker in einem Gebiet mitreden will - und viele tun das ja - dann sollte man sich auch darüber informieren. Und da bietet sich so ein Veranstaltung


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Februar 2011)

Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Erstens liegt es am Mobbing. Keiner von den deutschen Amokläufern war nicht Außenseiter. Die meisten oder alle weiß ich nicht 100% waren Mitglied im Schützenverein. Es lag daran das ihr Vater/ ihre Eltern mit ihnen schießen gegangen sind. Da hamm se gelernt wie man zielt ,wie man mit Rückstoß schießt ,wie man schnell nachlädt. Ich mein ich kenn einige die nen KD von Fünf in BfBC2 haben ,aber beim Luftgewehrschießen noch nicht mal 60%der Ziele treffen. Ich persönlich treffe beim Luftgewehrschießen aufm Jahrmarkt( is ja auch leicht) bei 50 Schuß 49 ziele. Aber egal meine Eltern hamm keine waffen zu hause, ich bin kein Einzelgänger und ich bin nicht in einem schützenverein und werd auch nicht gemobbt. Die sollten eher was gegen Mobbing tun als gegen "Killerspiele".Die "Killerspiele" killen nicht. es sind die menschen die Rache für das Mobbing in einem Amoklauf suchen.Außerdem von wegen ,dass Killerspiele so real sind,deswegen heilt man sich ja auch automatisch und kann immer wieder neu anfangen. Wer da nicht merkt,dass das nicht real ist hat ein Problem. Man sollte eher gucken wenn einer gemobbt wird und helfen damit es nicht zu sowas kommt. Aber trotzdem ******* das so wenig politiker da waren.


 
Für nen gepflegten Amoklauf muss man nicht mal zwangsmässig eigene Waffen besitzen ... geht einfach zum Bund (noch Grundwehrdienst gehabt). ^^

In den ersten 3 Monaten Grundausbildung stehen zwar bei jedem Schiessen Unteroffiziere mit Pistolen im Halfter um euch herum, aber wenn ihr dann mal eure erste Wache habt kiregt ihr'n G36 mit 15 Schuss in die Hand gedrückt und "sollt mal eure Runde laufen" abends ...  ja, man kriegt ein schussbereites Sturmgewehr, ohne psychologische Prüfung in die Hand gedrückt, weil man ja "die Grundausbildung ohne Zwischenfälle oder Auffälligkeiten überstanden hat" (O-Ton meines damaligen Offiziers vom Wachdienst bei meiner erste Wache, als Antwort auf meine Nachfrage ob das denn so klug sei) ... also nicht immer alles auf die Schützenvereine schieben, der Bund versorgt euch im Zweifel auch mit dem nötigen Equipment, ihr müsst nur 3 Monate Grundausbilung + X bis zu eurer ersten Wache überstehen.  /Zynismus.


Bedenkt man, wie viele Leute Gewaltspiele zocken, und dass etliche davon (bisher) irgendwann mal auch beim Bund gelandet sind und dass dort noch nix passiert ist dann kann man doch wohl annehmen dass da noch genug Verstand bei uns pösen Shooter-Zockern über ist dass wir zwischen Real und Spiel unterscheiden und uns mit echten Waffen in der hand zurückhalten können, oder?!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2011)

Naja, wer hat schon was Anderes erwartet,

Die waren nur sauer weil Sie ihre GZSZ Folge verpasst haben


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Februar 2011)

Ist ja schon ärmlich, was die Politiker abziehen.


----------



## floric (26. Februar 2011)

Ich stimme 100pro zu, dass das allein am sozialen Umfeld liegt.
Ein Klassenkamerad spielt sehr gerne CoD, würde aber sicher nie einen anderen Menschen auch nur angreifen...
"Bild dir deine Meinung" - leider in unserer Gesellschaft nicht mehr normal. (aber auf jeden Fall nicht mit der Zeitung mit den vier Buchstaben)
Unsere Politiker sagen: "böse Killerspiele", und alle sagen JA. Aber wirklich nachdenken war in keiner Zeitepoche die Stärke vieler Menschen...


----------



## Green.Tea (27. Februar 2011)

floric schrieb:


> Unsere Politiker sagen: "böse Killerspiele", und alle sagen JA. Aber wirklich nachdenken war in keiner Zeitepoche die Stärke vieler Menschen...


 
genau darin liegt auch ein problem .... dass sich die politiker und BESONDER DIE !!! MEDIEN !!! sich das zu nutze machen.
Alte leute bzw. die die nichts mit pc's bzw. pc spielen am hut haben und nicht weiter über die sache nachdenken glauben diesen mist ! all den sch**ß den die medien über "killerspiele" und so weiter (man kennt den dreck ja mitlerweile in und auswendig )
ich glaube das echt das 90-95% der rentner denken dass "killerspieler" auch im echten leben töten würden  einfach nur durch das spielen solcher spiele und das ist nen echtes problem!
(wobei man ihnen es auch nicht gaaaaanz verübeln kann, ist halt ne ganz andere generation)


mfg


----------



## Martin Lorber (27. Februar 2011)

Insgesamt war das eine gute Veranstaltung. Auch deshalb, weil Dorothee Bär zwei wichtige Dinge gesagt hat: Erstens ist sie der Meinung, dass Computerspiele und Filme in Deutschland nicht länger mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden sollten, auch was die Förderung angeht (siehe O-Ton von ihr hier: Electronic Arts | Blog für digitale Spielkultur | Politiker-LAN). Das hat sie zweitens noch untermauert, in dem sie betont hat, dass bei dem Deutschen Computerspielpreis (dem offiziellen Preis der Bundesregierung) künftig auch Spiele mit einer Altersfreigabe "Ab 18 Jahren" augezeichnet werden sollten (siehe hier: Electronic Arts | Blog für digitale Spielkultur | Deutscher Computerspielpreis: Altersfreigabe sollte kein Kriterium sein).

Grüße

Martin Lorber
(Electronic Arts | Blog für digitale Spielkultur)


----------



## danthe (27. Februar 2011)

Da haben Sie Recht. Man sieht eben, dass es auch solche Politiker gibt, die sich damit beschäftigen und keine haltlose Verteufelungsaktion starten. Aber der Großteil der Politiker sind nunmal ältere Menschen, die nicht einmal versuchen, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Gerade hinsichtlich solchen Dingen bei denen der Generationenkonflikt mitspielt, ist es schade, dass man erstmal lange Karriere machen muss, um auch wirklich was sagen zu können.


----------



## Reigenspieler (27. Februar 2011)

proxygyn schrieb:


> Immer das Argument mit den wichtigeren Problemen. Mit dem Argument muss man sich um gar nichts mehr kümmern, oder nur um das, worauf man Bock hat.
> Wenn man als Politiker in einem Gebiet mitreden will - und viele tun das ja - dann sollte man sich auch darüber informieren. Und da bietet sich so ein Veranstaltung


 
Ah, du meinst also ein Herr Schäuble braucht Kompetenzen im Bereich Medien. Oo
In einem Land wo deine Vorstellungen von Politik gelten möchte ich nicht leben.


----------



## Rabi (27. Februar 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Ah, du meinst also ein Herr Schäuble braucht Kompetenzen im Bereich Medien. Oo
> In einem Land wo deine Vorstellungen von Politik gelten möchte ich nicht leben.


 
Selbstverständlich braucht er die, wenn er gegen besagte Medien wettert. Wenn ein Politiker über Spiele reden will sollte er doch zumindest mal eines gesehen/gespielt haben oder ist das in deinen Augen auch völlig abwegig und ersponnen?


----------



## Bmok (28. Februar 2011)

Warum sinkt die Wahlbeteiligung wohl jedes mal mehr ? Das ist ja nur ein Interessensgebiet von vielen. Möchte nicht wissen,
wie es in anderen Bereichen ausschaut. Wenn ich an das Thema Medien generell denke, wird mir ganz anders.
Da wird doch sowieso alles so hin gedreht, wie es für gewisse Leute am Besten ist.
Irgendwann bekommt eine Volkspartei wahrscheinlich 60% der Stimmen, bei 10% Wahlbeteiligung.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2011)

Mehr als 90% der Menschen sind sowiso Mitläufer und hinterfragen gar nichts, deshalb funktioniert ja auch der Kapitalismus so gut, das spiegelt sich ja hier auch wieder, diese >90% schauen sich die RTL Nachrichten an und glauben das dann noch. Wieso aufregen? Mit solchen Menschen will ich nichts zu tun haben.. ausser Geschäftlich, aber die meisten solchen Menschen sind sowiso schon vom Kapitalis...aehh Wirtschaft unter miesen Bedinungen eingespannt, und haben sogar noch Spass dabei..

Ist ja mit allem so, die Zigaretten werden alle Woche 20 Rappen teurer als würde der Tabak ausgehen, niemand interessierts, die grosse dumme Masse kauft und einer kann sich dafür den Arsch mit 1000er Noten wischen.
Nur gespannt warte ich auf den Moment wo ein neues "System" angesteuert wird und das wird so nicht mehr lange dauern, die Spalte in der Gesellschaft wird so immer grösser. Das Problem ist nur das die Menschen die ein bisschen weiterdenken sich die Situation zu Nutze machen.

So, schnell Zigaretten kaufen xD


----------



## Reigenspieler (28. Februar 2011)

Rabi schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich braucht er die, wenn er gegen besagte Medien wettert. Wenn ein Politiker über Spiele reden will sollte er doch zumindest mal eines gesehen/gespielt haben oder ist das in deinen Augen auch völlig abwegig und ersponnen?


 
So? Wann soll er das denn in seiner Position als Finanzminister getan haben? Oo Ich hätte viel lieber Leute wie den, auch wenn kein Bundestagsabgeordneter, bayerischen Innenminister Herrn Joachim Herrmann dort gesehen.


----------



## danthe (28. Februar 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> So? Wann soll er das denn in seiner Position als Finanzminister getan haben? Oo Ich hätte viel lieber Leute wie den, auch wenn kein Bundestagsabgeordneter, bayerischen Innenminister Herrn Joachim Herrmann dort gesehen.


 
Was hast du überhaupt jetzt so mit Schäuble? Das war bestimmt nur ein Beispiel. Es war schlicht und einfach nur um auszudrücken, dass man als Politiker nichts verfluchen soll, was man nicht einmal kennt. Und das ist mit Sicherheit keine falsche These.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. März 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Was hast du überhaupt jetzt so mit Schäuble? Das war bestimmt nur ein Beispiel. Es war schlicht und einfach nur um auszudrücken, dass man als Politiker nichts verfluchen soll, was man nicht einmal kennt. Und das ist mit Sicherheit keine falsche These.


 
Klar du Held. Es war mein Beispiel -.- ...


----------



## danthe (1. März 2011)

Dann stichst du dich selbst aus. Warum bringst du ihn selbst als Beispiel ein, wenn er überhaupt keine Kritik geäußert hat bisher?


----------



## Rabi (1. März 2011)

Reigenspieler schrieb:


> So? Wann soll er das denn in seiner Position als Finanzminister getan haben? Oo Ich hätte viel lieber Leute wie den, auch wenn kein Bundestagsabgeordneter, bayerischen Innenminister Herrn Joachim Herrmann dort gesehen.


 
Wo habe ich behauptet, dass er das als Finanzminister getan hat? 
Er hat früher als Innenminister viel und gerne über Spiele geredet/gepöbelt und da hätte er sie gebraucht. Um sein momentanes Amt geht es nicht, aber Schäuble war auch nicht mein Beispiel. Mir geht es nur darum, dass jemand, der über ein Thema wie Videospiel redet, auch Ahnung davon haben soll bzw. muss.


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. März 2011)

danthe schrieb:


> Dann stichst du dich selbst aus. Warum bringst du ihn selbst als Beispiel ein, wenn er überhaupt keine Kritik geäußert hat bisher?


 
Nein. Du bist nur nicht fähig meine Posts zu verstehen.

@Rabi: Ja, das hat er getan. Deshalb sollte er sich meiner Meinung nach, aus seiner aktuellen Position heraus, um sein Resort kümmern und nich beim Thema Rentner etc. rumtingelt. Mit diesem Beispiel will ich auch auf andere Politiker schließen. Aber das kannst du ja anders sehen. Ist mir gleich ^^ ...


----------



## danthe (1. März 2011)

> Das bekannte Kritiker dort nicht aufgetaucht sind ist natürlich  bezeichnend für deren Kompetenz mit dem Thema. Sie werden sich in der  restlichen Zeit ebenfalls kaum damit beschäftigen. Aber das Herr  Schäuble nicht von Rechner zu Rechner rollt, dürfte den Veranstaltern  wohl klar gewesen sein. Darüber bin ich auch ganz froh, *die sollen* sich  lieber um wirklich wichtige Probleme kümmern.





> > Immer  das Argument mit den wichtigeren Problemen. Mit dem Argument muss man  sich um gar nichts mehr kümmern, oder nur um das, worauf man Bock hat.
> > Wenn man als Politiker in einem Gebiet mitreden will - und viele tun das  ja - dann sollte man sich auch darüber informieren. Und da bietet sich  so ein Veranstaltung
> 
> 
> ...


Das meine ich. Du greifst Schäuble raus, ohne dass davon die Rede ist.
Aber das ist dir wohl so oder so alles egal, wer kann schon was fehlerloseres posten als du?


----------



## Reigenspieler (2. März 2011)

Du weist scheinbar nicht was ein Beispiel ist, oder?

Ich bin mir sicher, wir beide werden noch gute Freunde  !

Edit: Fehlerlos bestimmt nicht. Habe bei Ressort das t vergessen. Wenn auch das falsche Wort. Inhaltlich, absolut. ^^ Aber nein, es ist nunmal meine Meinung zu dem Thema, er kann eine andere haben, wie gesagt, das ist mir gleich. Ich habe bestimmt nicht vor ihm diese auszutreiben. Wir können alternativ auch zwei Monate weiter diskutieren.


----------



## danthe (2. März 2011)

Dann haben wir das ja geklärt.


----------

